# iphones in AU



## Ameristralian (Nov 23, 2009)

I didn't know where to post this...

I am wondering if anyone knows how to get an American iphone to work in Australia. I have heard that when I move, I won't be able to connect my iphone to any carriers there. I would just sell it and rebuy one in AU...but it was my Brother's and he died in October, so I'd really like to keep it.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not an IPhoniphile but did vaguely recall how when they were released that Apple had them set up for their own network is it or for just specific licensed ones.

With the older GSM phones it's a case of if you've bought them through a network deal, you either pay the network for a release code or search online to find a cheaper way to unlock them as it was called - plenty of sites for that, and then you could just buy a SIM card from whatever network had the deal you wanted.

With the IPhone because Australian release was some time after the initial release in US it seems plenty of importing was done and "unlocking" has been dropped for "jailbroke".
http://www.news.com.au/technology/v...es-with-duh-worm/story-e6frfro0-1225803151988 mentions that briefly but the article is more about virus targetting of jailbroken phones, something it seems can be guarded against if you replace the Root Password it mentions.

So it seems you may be able to do something about unlocking or jailbreaking the IPod to have it work on an Australian network. iPhone, Unlock iPhone 3G, iPhone Games, iPhone Applications, iPhone Accessories, iPhone GPS is just one site that seems to have redirects to unlocking but just google "Unlocking IPOd in Australia" and you'll get plenty of options.
www.whirlpool.net.au is a geeks forum and if you go have a look there you could also find a bit of info.

It could depend I suspect on just how it was initially set up but don't think there'll be too many phones about that cannot be unlocked one way or another.


----------



## lodukupandi (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi,Ameristralian
You can use your Iphone in Australia just by unlocking the phone to any GSM carrier SIM.You can get your Iphone unlocked by using the remote unlock service,the service which is said to be the best and reliable way to unlock a Iphone from its carrier.You can avail the service from the site OnlineGSMUnlock.com by providing some basic information about the phone like the country and the network to which the phone is locked to.After providing this information you can avail the service from the site to unlock your Iphone to use it with any other GSM network of your choice.


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

Ameristralian said:


> I didn't know where to post this...
> 
> I am wondering if anyone knows how to get an American iphone to work in Australia. I have heard that when I move, I won't be able to connect my iphone to any carriers there. I would just sell it and rebuy one in AU...but it was my Brother's and he died in October, so I'd really like to keep it.


there are several different iPhone models that are compatible with different frequencies (also called "bands"). each carrier uses different frequencies, so you have to check which ones your phone has and see which carriers in Oz are compatible.

you can see the bands of each carrier here: Australian Mobile Telephone Networks


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

I do think lodukupandi is right, I have over heard such information being shared. Ameristralian, I would suggest that you try that out and see how it goes.


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

I unlocked my iPhone 4S with my Canadian carrier and am now using it with a Telstra sim no problem.


----------

